
Seems like DuckDuckGo is blocked in India - kkm
https://twitter.com/kushaldas/status/1278215414682578945
======
auscompgeek
DuckDuckGo tweeted about this too:
[https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1278288303532302336](https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1278288303532302336)

It looks like most Indian ISPs are blocking at the DNS level, which of course
is easy to circumvent by simply changing your DNS resolvers.

------
malaysanghi
It's not

~~~
hilbert42
I can't talk about that specifically but something has changed at DuckDuckGo
in the last 24 hours or so. That is DuckDuckGo has stopped working properly on
browsers where JavaScript has been blocked (but it's still OK if JS is
running).

Moreover, browsers such as PaleMoon without WebRTC seem to be more affected
than others. What happens is that the homepage loads but the queries are no
longer answered (properly submitted).

I'd add that I've had to switch to Startpage.com in the interim until I
figured out what has happened (it works on all browsers without JS just as
DuckDuckGo did a day or so ago).

